# too many dogs!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

A total of seven! My sisters are home visiting and brought their dogs over and they all played together all day so Atticus is pooped. My sister just recently got a new puppy, Riley, and she's a pug/boston terrier mix. The boston terrier is Chloe and the papillon is Layla. The other 4 are ours. The quality isnt too great, my sister was using the better camera.

Here's Riley, she is a SPAZ!

















Chloe









Layla


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

and here's a ton of them all playing together


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like they were all having a good time!!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks so fun! They are having a ball!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

They sure had fun..and your golden is stunning. Looks like he has a beautiful coat.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

you would never know atticas hurt himself so bad would you lovely dogs you must have a thing for red heads in you house


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That had to be soooo much fun to watch!! All different breeds, sizes, colors having a wonderful time. What a great play date! Thanks for sharing.
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Boy, that's a party I wish I was invited to! It was GREAT to see the dogs being dogs; gleeful, active and in the moment. I loved seeing the photos!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantastic!!! They are having a hoot together!! I always thought Bostons were small but Atticus is such a peanut he makes the Boston look enormous!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like fun!! Between my roomies and I, we have 7 dogs (we had 8 until my lab was pts a few weeks ago) and 2 fosters. It's crazy but the dogs are all good and loving. We have all sizes from a 3 lb Chi to a 100 lb ABD (although the GD will surpass that soon).

We have:
Ivy (Spoo; 1 yr)
Esme (Mini Schnauzer; 1 yr)
Piper (Great Dane; 9 mts)
Nicho (Spoo; 4 yrs)
Lady (GSD; 5 yrs)
Dahlia (Mini Schnauzer; almost 2)
Sookie (Pug; adult)

Fosters:
Big Mike (100 lb American Bull Dog; 2 yrs)
CoCo (3 lb Chihuahua; 3 yrs)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw man, I'm totally loving that boston.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures, they are fun to look at. The dogs look like they are having a blast.


----------

